

Bjarne Stroustrup: Why the Programming Language C Is Obsolete [video] - snth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlPC3O1DVcg

======
hacknat
He makes some good points, I disagree with his use of the word "obsolete". The
definition of obsolete is:

"no longer produced or used; out of date."

In which case C is not obsolete by definition.

He does make a strong case for C being unnecessary, though I think embedded
programmers might roll their eyes a bit, but really it is a question for
Linus. The best reason for knowing and working in C is that the most
ubiquitous and important OS is written and C. Until it is not it's a pretty
good reason for knowing and being good at C.

